# Tenants want a new iron?! Is this a slippery slope?!



## Blueberry08 (14 Mar 2008)

I just started renting out my house a few weeks ago and the tenants have already been quite petty about a few things (eg they asked me to buy a tube of glue so they could re-attach a corner of the front of a press door that had come loose - it was never loose before), and tonight they texted me to say the iron I left for them no longer works and they want me to replace it. I should add that it was fairly new (if only I could find the guarantee....) and was working fine the couple of times I used it.

Replacing the iron wouldn't cost me much, that's not the issue at all, I'm just beginning to sense that there'll be no end to requests like this.

I can't see anything in the contract that is detailed enough to cover something as minor as this, so what do you think? Is this normal? Should I just replace the iron and hope it's not a slippery slope?

On a wider issue - I don't want to offend anyone but they're on social welfare and I get the feeling from them they see me as an extension of that, ie that no matter how small an issue (eg tube of glue) they see it as my duty to look after everything for them. Again, is this common?

Thanks.


----------



## ailbhe (14 Mar 2008)

As a tenant I would probably go out and buy an iron but take it with me when I was leaving. Same for the glue but, in fairness, if they have very little money (and as social welfare tenants this is probably the case) maybe they can't afford to buy these things. A tube of superglue is nearly 10 euro. Cheapest iron about 15 euro. If you had 50 euro left over after bills and food would you spend 20% of it on someone elses house?

I would imagine if the inventory stated that they have an iron then you should replace the broken one. It could have been worse for the press. They might have made you come and fix it.  And if they care about little things like that getting fixed it would lead to the assumption that they will take good care of the place as opposed to wrecking it. 

I know every time we moved in somewhere we checked everything as we didn't want to be blamed for damage when we were leaving (like the apartment where someone used a blade to cut the wrapping off the new leather suite) so i suppose we might have been considered annoying for that but we always paid the rent and looked after the place. 

So I would say, go buy the iron.


----------



## bamboozle (14 Mar 2008)

surely if they were happy with the house when they moved in they are liable to replace or cover the costs of any items such as the iron that no longer work?

maybe give them a new iron but let them know thats the end of the goodwill.


----------



## pinkyBear (14 Mar 2008)

Hi Blueberry 
I think they are taking things a bit too far - an iron is something they themselves should provide - I rented for 10 years in Dublin..
The second thing is the glue for some damage they could have done - rather than buy the glue - I would have inspected the damage and made them repair it...


----------



## rmelly (14 Mar 2008)

bamboozle said:


> surely if they were happy with the house when they moved in they are liable to replace or cover the costs of any items such as the iron that no longer work?


 
No - by extension, if they are happy the heating or fridge worked when they moved in, then it broke down they should fix it themselves? Not likely. Things break, wear out etc.

As long as the OP is happy it wasn't caused by someone dropping it etc.


----------



## mercman (14 Mar 2008)

Yep, I would replace the Iron and tell them in a nice way that is it. No more repairs or replacements unless it is covered by the lease. I've been a landlord for nearly 10 years, and in cases similar to this being polite the in first instance. After that I lose my patience.  No insult intended, but some social welfare tenants aim at taking the p**s.


----------



## DeeFox (14 Mar 2008)

In my experience a request for an iron would not be common.  Most tenants already have their own or they will buy one and take it with them.  This leads me to think that your tenants intend staying for a long time.
I would buy the iron for them -  having first checked that the old one doesn't work (they may be mistaken, have it on a low setting or something).


----------



## TDON (14 Mar 2008)

Hmmm   While each person that has answered you so far has raised good points & I understand where they are coming from, I personally would not be too sure about replacing the iron. The repair of the press was one thing, it's basically fixtures and fittings. However, I'd be afraid purchasing the iron would set a precedent and just start the ball rolling. (Have you checked to make sure it isn't working?). 

And just from experience, I've always had my own kettle, iron, tv, stereo, crockery, cutlery & bed linen when moving. I've always replaced any bulbs or fuses that blew whilst in my use as it's been my fault they blew. But if a fridge or a cooker wasn't working, the very first time I plugged it in, then I'd ring the landlord immediately.


----------



## csirl (14 Mar 2008)

I would have thought that renting a place would include supply and repair of fixtures fittings, large furniture items and white goods etc. You are renting property to them, not running a full services apart-hotel operation. I would regard an iron as "personal effects" to be supplied by the tenant. If more than just fixtures/fittings etc. are being supplied, the rent should be higher to reflect that.

By giving them an iron and other small electrical items from day one, you were being a kind and considerate landlord. Sometimes kindness doesnt pay. In future, when renting, you should remove all items from the house that you would expect the renter to supply themselves.


----------



## sam h (14 Mar 2008)

I'd agree with csirl, the problem here is that you did supply them with an iron which most landlord don't (at least most I know don't).  If it has just stopped working, you do need to replace it, (dig out that guarentee), if they dropped it or broke it through neglect, then they have to replace it.  I normally just provide basics (fridge, cooker, washing machine, kettle) and after that it is up to the tenant.  I never supply a TV as then I would also be responsible for the licence.    

Alternatively, make a note in the lease that while you are leaving certain item, you are not responsible for replacing them i(eg - I had a washer/dryer and told tenants if it had to be replaced, I would ony provide a washer).


----------



## ailbhe (14 Mar 2008)

Again though, is the iron on the inventory? because if it is and they go out and buy a new one and take it with them when they leave would that not affect them when landlord realises it isn't working. Would they not then be liable for it and it may affect their deposit. maybe they have been stung before and had their deposit kept for a stupid reason like that. I know we asked for our lease to be extended for 2 months and when we left after the 2 months the landlord tried to keep the deposit as we had broken the lease by extending it (he reckoned it was automatically extended 6 months when we told the EA 2 months). We had to go to the small claims court and I can assure you, any place we rented after that we were very particular but only because of previous experience.


----------



## Howitzer (14 Mar 2008)

They're seeing if you're a soft touch. Be 100% professional. Call in, take the iron away and see exactly what the issue is with it, or get someone who knows basic electrics to do so, it may simply be the fuse. Only replace it if it is broken.

You shouldn't have bought the glue, a bit late now, you should have called in and fixed the problem yourself.


----------



## MrMan (14 Mar 2008)

An iron should be included when renting out a property as should a board, hoover etc etc. Why do you think they should replace faulty goods that you left there? Did you like alot of landlords buy the cheapest iron out there and expect it to be ok for tenants?. They are hardly turning the screw on you so just get them a decent iron and realise that you are providing a service that they are paying for.


----------



## nad (14 Mar 2008)

Imho i wouldn't class these tenants as petty but as good house minders, as they could let the property fall down around them and not bother the landlord with these so called petty problems,and as the saying goes ! (a stitch in time says nine) so get them the iron and remember there is more to been a landlord than just collecting the monthly rent from them.


----------



## Bronte (14 Mar 2008)

I cannot believe all this fuss and bother over an iron and glue.  You supplied an iron, it's broken, fix it or repair it.  I always supply an iron to my tenants.  Same as kettle and toaster.  Re the repair, I'd be really happy a tenant wanted to make a repair and would be over the moon to just pay for the glue and not have to fix it myself.  That's a sign of a great tenant - you're a lucky landlord.


----------



## rmelly (14 Mar 2008)

regardless of what should/shouldn't be included, or whether the tenants are social welfare or not, they agreed to rent at a particular price having seen the property AND the contents, fixtures & fittings etc. Had there not been an iron or some of the other items, they may not have accepted the rent figure. By renting with these items, I believe you have committed to keeping all of these items in working order for the duration of their tenancy.

Next time don't include so much, and be more familiar with the contract YOU issued.


----------



## Lauren (14 Mar 2008)

I don't think its quite the slippery slope and the fact that they are social welfare tenants has nothing to do with it at all....If you supplied the iron, then have it repaired or replaced...but agree with other posters that you were probably a bit too generous with them


----------



## becky (14 Mar 2008)

If you supplied an iron you will need to replace it, same with a kettle and toaster.  I would have repaired the thing myself.  

I've heard of tenants asking for lightbulbs something I never do as a tenant but I am a dream tenant.


----------



## truthseeker (14 Mar 2008)

becky said:


> I've heard of tenants asking for lightbulbs something I never do as a tenant but I am a dream tenant.



I rented once - for a 2 year period. I reported a leak in the roof to the landlady in the 2 year period and in that time fixed a curtain rail, a wardrobe door, a leaking radiator, a toilet problem and a broken bed.

I was kinda naive and just assumed it was up to me to fix things. Even the roof ended up being repaired for free by a friend of mine.

OP - you need to make clear what is and isnt your responsibility with your tenants.


----------



## becky (14 Mar 2008)

Okay - not such a dream of a tenant now truthseeker.


----------



## truthseeker (14 Mar 2008)

becky said:


> Okay - not such a dream of a tenant now truthseeker.



My landlady was a dream landlady - when I left she gave me the tv, microwave, bed, futon and offered me the couch - how nice was that??


----------



## Blueberry08 (14 Mar 2008)

Thanks everyone for the replies, a really interesting mix of opinions! 

I should have mentioned here (I think I started another thread about it a while ago) that part of the reason that I _am_ wary of them is that they asked me to sign a 'fake' contract to help them defraud Social Welfare (or whatever the exact dept is that pays their rent) - basically they wanted me to say I was charging them more than I actually am so they would get the extra. I refused, which led to a frostiness from _them_ - not me - and that's when these requests began. 

So whether it's relevant or not that's the background to this.

If they were short of money I would be _more_ than happy to help them out with stuff like the iron and glue (you're right, this does sound silly!), but they're not. Last week they asked me to take away the TV I had left them because they had bought a new one that looks like a cinema screen. They've asked me for permission to put up a new satellite dish, which I gave, they have two cars, one an 07 Volvo, they've had broadband installed, they're going on a fortnight's holiday to Spain in a few weeks, etc, etc. 

I'm simply listing out the above to show they're not poor, for no other reason.

The point about the glue - the press door wasn't broken when I lived there, I know that for certain, I washed it down often enough. I'm guessing that, maybe, one of their kids banged against it. That's not a problem _at all_, these things happen, I just thought it was odd that they would ask me to buy the glue to fix it! 

However it might sound I'm not a lowlife landlord out to make these peoples' life a misery! It's the first time I've ever rented out - I didn't want to but had to because of personal circumstances - and I've helped them any way I could. As I said, the cost of the iron and the glue isn't the issue at all, I'm just worried that there'll be no end to  these requests, even when they're not justified.


----------



## Lauren (14 Mar 2008)

Aha...the context paints a slightly different picture...Just keep an eye on it...If they are getting broadband and happen to be surfing...note that they might recognise themselves here.....


----------



## Blueberry08 (14 Mar 2008)

Lauren said:


> If they are getting broadband and happen to be surfing...note that they might recognise themselves here.....



 That crossed my mind, but I think I'm safe enough. I won't say why for fear of being leapt on!


----------



## becky (14 Mar 2008)

truthseeker said:


> My landlady was a dream landlady - when I left she gave me the tv, microwave, bed, futon and offered me the couch - how nice was that??


 

Truthseeker - she obvs realised that she saved herself a fortune (in time and money) with all the odd jobs you did for her.


----------



## pinkyBear (14 Mar 2008)

> I _am_ wary of them


Blueberry why would you rent out your place to someone you are wary of?


----------



## truthseeker (14 Mar 2008)

becky said:


> Truthseeker - she obvs realised that she saved herself a fortune (in time and money) with all the odd jobs you did for her.



ah sure its good to keep busy of an evenin 

OP - context does help alright, i think just make the situation clear that you wont be running for every little thing.


----------



## Remix (14 Mar 2008)

Whenever anything goes wrong in the house I'm currently renting I either replace it or have it repaired myself. I make sure the job is well done and I do it happily.

Why? Landlord is a busy man and I don't want to disturb him. Also I am extremely grateful to him.

The house I'm renting is similiar to a house I almost bought in 2006. Since then the value has fallen by about €200k. He has absorbed that while I have avoided it. Gonna do nothing to upset that landlord for a good while yet!


----------



## becky (14 Mar 2008)

If I broke something myself I'd replace it no problem but if its needs replacing cos its old I'd get my landlord to do it. 

I asked him for a new bin recently cos the lid was bang jacked - it was a no big deal (he had rang me about cleaning the outside windows). I'd say he jumped into the car and went to tescos cos I had it that eveing.

Good tenants are appreciated by landlords... I've only had one rent rise in 4 years and at it was only €25 extra.


----------



## Blueberry08 (14 Mar 2008)

pinkyBear said:


> Blueberry why would you rent out your place to someone you are wary of?



They were found for me by an estate agent who felt they would be fine and recommended I rent to them. And on a personal level they _are_ fine, I'm confident that they'll look after the house well, which is the most important thing. 

I am only  wary of them because they asked me to sign a fake contract _after_ they moved in, which took me aback (to say the least) and because since refusing to do so they have been cooler towards me, having been friendly. It's been since then that they've been ringing and texting me, often late at night, with various requests, some of which I feel have been petty.

All of this happened _after_ they moved in. If they'd asked me in advance to sign a fake contract I wouldn't have rented to them.


----------



## truthseeker (14 Mar 2008)

Blueberry08 said:


> They were found for me by an estate agent who felt they would be fine and recommended I rent to them. And on a personal level they _are_ fine, I'm confident that they'll look after the house well, which is the most important thing.
> 
> I am only  wary of them because they asked me to sign a fake contract _after_ they moved in, which took me aback (to say the least) and because since refusing to do so they have been cooler towards me, having been friendly. It's been since then that they've been ringing and texting me, often late at night, with various requests, some of which I feel have been petty.
> 
> All of this happened _after_ they moved in. If they'd asked me in advance to sign a fake contract I wouldn't have rented to them.



Would you consider having them leave and getting someone you did feel more comfortable with?


----------



## Blueberry08 (14 Mar 2008)

truthseeker said:


> Would you consider having them leave and getting someone you did feel more comfortable with?



I'm reluctant to do that to them, to be honest, but I'll see how things go. They haven't actually broken any of the conditions of the contract, as far as I can see, and I suppose the fake contract business is their word against mine. Hopefully it'll all settle down.


----------



## steph1 (14 Mar 2008)

To be quite honest with you I think they are taking the **** with this.

I only rented a few times but no way was anything like irons or tv's etc provided and I would be of the opinion that if people want all these things they should go and get them themselves.  If you keep replacing stuff they are going to keep at it next thing you'll know something will be wrong with the fridge, washing machine etc etc.

Nip it in the bud - if you find your guarantee fine replace the iron but just this time.


----------



## Blueberry08 (14 Mar 2008)

steph1 said:


> f you keep replacing stuff they are going to keep at it next thing you'll know something will be wrong with the fridge, washing machine etc etc



Thanks Steph. That is _exactly_ my fear! I'd have no problem fixing or replacing bigger stuff - eg fridge, washing machine, heating, etc - because I take that as my obligation, but at this rate I have visions of them asking me to replace everything from malfunctioning garlic crushers to blunt carving knives. I could have taken all this stuff with me, but left them to be helpful - I'm beginning to regret the decision!

I also left a supply of firelogs and peat briquettes for them for the fireplace in the living room and they texted me after 11 one night asking me to remove them next day because it was too dangerous to light a fire because they had children.

I also left them a lawnmower and strimmer....if they break them do I have to replace them?!

Oh God....I just wasn't cut out to be a landlord.* 
*


----------



## twofor1 (14 Mar 2008)

I think if you supplied the iron, it’s up to you to maintain the iron, so if it doesn’t work it’s up to you to repair or replace it. Same applies to the lawnmower and strimmer. I think the tube of glue, garlic crusher and blunt knives would be pushing it a bit too far. Being a Landlord is a learning experience you will be wiser next time round.

Personally I would be more concerned about social welfare tenants who have two cars (one an 07 Volvo) expensive T/V and 2 wks hols in Spain.

Perhaps there is more to these tenants than meets the eye.


----------



## Maread (16 Mar 2008)

Yes, I think this is a slippery slope. If anything else gets broken, insist on seeing it before replacing it. I don't think landlords are obliged to supply these items - where would it end? What's to stop them demanding a blender or an electric can opener for example?
Nip this firmly in the bud. Since the iron was already supplied, tell them you'll sort it and let them wait a while and then give them a €10 iron from Tesco or Dunnes. They can certainly afford to buy it themselves by the sound of things!

I'm not a landlord, I'm a tenant and would never dream of asking a landlord to supply a tube of glue. Maybe they're not messers but have an over-developed sense of entitlement thanks to the Social Welfare system. If they complain about the delay tell them you're busy earning a living and will get round to it when you get a chance.


----------



## sidzer (17 Mar 2008)

When u rent out a house / apartment - the items that are in the house r part of the deal and when / if they break they must be replaced. Tenants expect this.....

Some landlords put in the cheapest possible items and some tenants resent this! Would it be possible that your tenant was / is unhappy with the iron and has popped out a fuse in the hope of getting an upgrade!!!!!

From my experience as a landlord - putting in reasonable items keeps the tenants happy and I have less wear and TEAR to deal with.....


----------



## csirl (18 Mar 2008)

I'd go with your gut feeling on this. If you think things there is potential trouble ahead, then you are better getting rid of them. You can terminate for no reason if they have been there for less than 6 months.

I know they may claim to be unemployed, but if they are the type who are into the latest consumer goods, then they'll want the latest kitchen appliances and more before long. Asking you to be party to the fraudulent SW claim would be the end for me - they're basically dishonest people.


----------



## Paulone (19 Mar 2008)

Have to agree with the sentiment that if you provide a piece of equipment or furniture that gets worn out or broken, then it needs to be replaced.

Unfortunately, its not going to be possible to tell whether or not this iron got broken because they were careless with it. In the greater scheme of things, its not a big thing.

I am surprised about the glue, I'm gobsmacked about their fake contract...  I'm not surprised you are slightly concerned about what might happen, however it hasn't happened yet so don't panic.

Anyone can rent out their place - though for your peace of mind, it might be worth employing a management company, where there'll be a proper contract in place, access to advice and a middleman between you and the tenants to ensure that it doesn't get too stressful.

If you are renting out a house to a family, I would suggest not supplying things like an iron - its reasonable to expect that a family would already have things like this and also a considerable amount of their own possessions. If it was a one-bed apartment that's different but families have a lot of their own stuff.


----------



## bamboozle (21 Mar 2008)

Am I missing something here? They’re having their rent paid for them by the state, yet they’re able to run 2 cars, go on sun holidays & have giant TV’s???

It would seem pretty obvious that they are well used to taking things and taking advantage of situations so do be surprised if this behavior continuous.


----------



## steph1 (21 Mar 2008)

Maybe if you're not sure about these people you should go back to the estate agent who recommended you rent to them and see what he/she has to say.  Maybe they could find you other suitable tenants.


----------



## sidzer (21 Mar 2008)

Being a landlord is easy when u have good tenants - I suppose getting good tenants is a measure of a good landlord...

I personally would not be happy with the situation you are in having read about the fraudulent behaviour. 

Giving people a house and money for sitting at home and watching a cinema sized TV is in my opinion wrong.... I resent paying my taxes to support this system.

Anyway u have a window of opportunity if u want to ask them to go. It's your house and you need to feel secure about who is in your house.

I know many landlords will not accept SW clients - is it because others have experienced some of the issues u are facing?

Best of luck - hope it gets resolved..... S


----------



## MrMan (25 Mar 2008)

> I know many landlords will not accept SW clients - is it because others have experienced some of the issues u are facing?



If they are being fraudulent report them, but so far the issues are - they wanted glue to mend a press and want an iron to replace a faulty one that was provided by the landlord. It's a bit of a leap to suggest that the slippery slope will lead to them demanding blenders etc. 

You won't have to provide anything new but you would be expected to replace faulty goods. If you are wary of them then don't wait any longer and hand them their notice and evict them.


----------



## alamanda (30 Mar 2008)

I know I am going off on a bit of a tangent here, but what on earth is it with this country that rental accommodation is always furnished with even things like irons being supplied? There is all this waffle about renting becoming a more common option, as it is on the continent, but landlords here seem to be terrified of the possibility of a tenant actually considering a place his/her long-term home.
I have always rented; being from the continent, I have no problem with it. I was ten years in a previous place and am now 7 years in current (unfurnished) one. All the furniture and appliances bar the kitchen sink are mine, I replace and repair everything. In all this time the landlord had to do only one thing which is replace the immersion heater once.The rent is reasonable but not way below market either. In my previous place, where my landlady was elderly and the rent very reasonable, she only had to deal with one thing in the ten years, which was a roof problem. I fixed windows, cleaned carpets, repainted - the way you would in your home. I am now thinking of moving, to be closer to town, but there are virtually no unfurnished apartments available. It frankly drives me mad!
Point is, if landlords want less cost and hassle and no vacancy periods, then why don't they rent unfurnished and long-term?? And no, it does not give the tenant more rights.
End of rant.


----------



## lorna (30 Mar 2008)

i saw a nice smoothie maker for £400 ! at the Ideal Home show in London today, perhaps your tenants would like one of these ?!!!!! Ha


----------



## Blueberry08 (30 Mar 2008)

MrMan said:


> you would be expected to replace faulty goods.



Well, the point was, regarding the door of the press, it _wasn_'t faulty when I rented out the house. That's why I mentioned it and the darn glue!



alamanda said:


> Point is, if landlords want less cost and hassle and no vacancy periods, then why don't they rent unfurnished and long-term??



I wish I _did_ rent out an empty house, but all the advice I received from people involved in the renting business was that prospective tenants these days _expect_ furnished houses/apartments - otherwise they'll look elsewhere.


----------



## MrMan (31 Mar 2008)

> Well, the point was, regarding the door of the press, it wasn't faulty when I rented out the house. That's why I mentioned it and the darn glue!



I know that but when it does become faulty you have to sort it. Its the side of being a landlord that people don't pay enough attention to, there will be constant wear and tear, there will be times when you suspect that the tenant has broken something but you still have to repair it where theres no proof, and of course if the initial product in place isn't a great standard (which is generally the case with rentals) then be prepared to replace it more often.


----------



## alamanda (31 Mar 2008)

I wish I _did_ rent out an empty house, but all the advice I received from people involved in the renting business was that prospective tenants these days _expect_ furnished houses/apartments - otherwise they'll look elsewhere.[/quote]

I often wonder if this advice isn't one of these self-perpetuating myths going around. My landlord, who has several properties, certainly lets all his places out unfurnished and never has any trouble letting them. He says he deliberately goes for long-term, stable tenancies, and appears to have minimal hassle. 
Those tenants of yours btw do sound like chancers. I would buy them the iron but make it clear that that is the end of it, and certainly not get them any glue. I think buying/fixing really small things like that should definitely be the job of the tenant.


----------



## bugler (1 Apr 2008)

The furnishing thing is tricky. If you're going unfurnished then to attract me as a tenant you're going to have to offer competitive rent to compensate for me buying furniture. 

Then again, many is the time I've cringed at the horrible furniture on Daft. I wouldn't move into a place with an ugly couch/armchairs etc. So in this case the LL is probably better off getting the bonfire going and letting it unfurnished. 



> He says he deliberately goes for long-term, stable tenancies, and appears to have minimal hassle.



Long-term would be key for both parties. As a tenant who furnishes a dwelling, I won't want to be on the move after a year and have to get the movers in etc. Particularly as I'll be restricted to looking for another unfurnished home.


----------



## ailbhe (1 Apr 2008)

alamanda said:


> I often wonder if this advice isn't one of these self-perpetuating myths going around. My landlord, who has several properties, certainly lets all his places out unfurnished and never has any trouble letting them. He says he deliberately goes for long-term, stable tenancies, and appears to have minimal hassle.
> Those tenants of yours btw do sound like chancers. I would buy them the iron but make it clear that that is the end of it, and certainly not get them any glue. I think buying/fixing really small things like that should definitely be the job of the tenant.


 
I think the Irish mentality is to own your own home (own your own land taigh boy, own your own land). I know we rented for years but always with the intention of buying our own house which we did.And i would never had bought furniture before our house as it is a big expense and you don't know that it will fit in your house when you buy. Also rent in Ireland is nearly as much as a mortgage so what is the point long term?
The attitude to renting abroad is different but then, so are the landlords. I know an elderly couple who rented a house for 30 odd years (in their 60s). When the landlord died the house went up for sale and they had to move on. There is a huge amount of insecurity when renting and while a lot of laws are there to protect the tenant there are ways and means around this (saying landlord is moving back in or heir child is - this happened to us. we had been renting for 2 years and landladys son was moving up to go to college so we were asked to move on so him and his mates could move in. They trashed the place-served her right)

Anyway, that was a few years ago. Not sure what the legislation is now but for me that insecurity combined with the poor standard of rental accomodation (in my experience), was the push we needed to buy a house.


----------



## Kellypk (2 Apr 2008)

Everything that you supplied originally for the tenants when they moved in should be replaced by you when it breaks, no questions asked.
Its different if you rent it unfurnished.

When something breaks in my rented flat, I ask my tennants to buy a new item themselves and deduct it from the rent.  

It pays to keep tenants sweet, it might cost you 1% or 2% of the annual rent, but maybe they will respect you a bit more if you are not as petty with them as they are with you !


----------



## Blueberry08 (2 Apr 2008)

Kellypk said:


> Everything that you supplied originally for the tenants when they moved in should be replaced by you when it breaks, no questions asked.



No questions asked?! You're an exceptionally generous landlord/lady . 

So if tenants break something in a house not only have they no obligation to replace/fix it, it is their landlord's _duty_ to replace it?

It's certainly not the advice I've been given by the agent who found my tenants - an agent with a a couple of decades' experience in this business. If something is faulty or stops working through wear and tear then it is _certainly_ my duty to replace it, I accept that completely, but if something is broken through the tenants' carelessness, etc, then it is not. 

If, say, something gets smashed in a rented house during a drunken party should the landlord just replace the item without asking questions? 

Or if someone in the house kicks in a previously undamaged door should the landlord just replace it without asking questions?

I'm new to all of this, but seriously, is this how it works? Tenants can cause any amount of damage and break any number of items but they have no responsibility? At all? 

If you read back you'll see that *I *described the iron business as 'petty', I simply asked for opinions, in light of the tenants' general behaviour, on whether giving in such on a petty issue would lead to ever-increasing petty demands from them - again, bear in mind the context, that's what's relevant here. If there had been no funny business before this I would have delivered a brand new iron within hours of them contacting me.



Kellypk said:


> When something breaks in my rented flat, I ask my tennants to buy a new item themselves and deduct it from the rent.



By saying "when something breaks" you make it sound like it happened by magic. Not too many things break all by themselves - why shouldn't the person who breaks something be responsible for replacing it?



Kellypk said:


> but maybe they will respect you a bit more if you are not as petty with them as they are with you !



What has _respect_ got to with it? And why on earth should I respect people who asked me to help them defraud the state?! They're not worthy of any respect, in my very humble opinion they are spongers. And quite clearly if they get even a hint that I'm a soft touch this will escalate - I have no doubts about that. I was as generous and friendly as possible at the start - they took that as their cue to ask me to sign a fake contract so they could defraud the rest of us.

PS They're late with their rent this month, so it looks like this will be a brief relationship.


----------



## sam h (2 Apr 2008)

> Everything that you supplied originally for the tenants when they moved in should be replaced by you when it breaks, no questions asked.


 


> I'm new to all of this, but seriously, is this how it works? Tenants can cause any amount of damage and break any number of items but they have no responsibility? At all?


 
This is not how it works (certainly not for anyone I know.  You might (on the odd occassion) know an item isn;t 100% so you know it is legitimately broken/end of life, so may suggest to pick up a new one for no more than €x, but I would rarely do this (maybe on hols & trust the tenant), but make sure you get a receipt. 

But if I rented a place 6 months ago & suddnely the iron is broken, I would want to know why.  If it is faulty, back to the shop.  It may just be a fuse - easy.  But most likely, the tenat has dropped it & should be responsible for replacing it with a similar one.

Kellypk is foolhardy with her/his approach, as it leave the tenant with no personal responsibilty.  She is missing the point of your tread which is if you give in on this will you be giving in for the lifetime of the tenancy!

As they are late again, you really need to look at the situation & if you are legally entitled to, get them out before they cause you years of heartache.  Have a look at some of the PRTB treads which show how hard it is to get someone out after they go past the 6 month timeframe.


----------



## Blueberry08 (2 Apr 2008)

sam h said:


> Kellypk is foolhardy with her/his approach, as it leave the tenant with no personal responsibilty.  She is missing the point of your tread which is if you give in on this will you be giving in for the lifetime of the tenancy!



Thanks Sam, it's a relief to see someone talking about personal responsibility for a change!



sam h said:


> As they are late again, you really need to look at the situation & if you are legally entitled to, get them out before they cause you years of heartache.  Have a look at some of the PRTB treads which show how hard it is to get someone out after they go past the 6 month timeframe.



Still no sign of the rent so I'm going to talk to the agent about it tomorrow. I simply can't afford to, nor have I any attention of, being taken by a mug by these people, so if needs be I'll have them out before the six month cut-off.

Thanks again.


----------



## sparkeee (4 Apr 2008)

buy a new iron and rent it to them.


----------



## rmelly (4 Apr 2008)

sparkeee said:


> buy a new iron and rent it to them.


 
Or rent it (the iron) to someone else if you want to be sure of getting payment for it.


----------



## Shark Trager (5 Apr 2008)

Just supply the basics,sofa,table chairs,fridge,washing machine etc,are they taking you for a mug,short answer,yes,they are testing your boundaries,seeing just how soft you are.


----------



## Blueberry08 (6 Apr 2008)

rmelly said:


> Or rent it (the iron) to someone else if you want to be sure of getting payment for it.



Ah yes, rmelly. Some say you'll find a thread to which you can usefully contribute. Until then.....yawn.


----------

